# Foxy Or Latte



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

O it is a toss up and you ALLLL are going to decide for me! Whatever wins that is what her name is going to be!

Here is a Picture so can see:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I wasn't on yesterday Lori so I don't know but are you getting a new chi???? :shock:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes I am YIPPYYY LOL


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I seen your other post right now. Congratulations! How old is she? I think getting 'older' chi's is a great idea! I got Buster when he was 8 months old and he fit right in! :wink:


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwww cool! wish i could have one agh! :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

She is 2 and good with kids and other dogs and she weighs 5.5 lbs. The thing that struck me about her when I saw her where her ears and the long hair on them! And not to mention her color is one of my favorites!

She s only had 2 litters and is a free Whelper. I am so excited I could burst! LOL


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

She definitely looks like a Foxy to me!!! She is sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Megan777 (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree she looks like a Foxy, but Latte is a cute name too, maybe save it for the future!! :tongue3:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I like Latte, it matches her coloring.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I voted for latte because of her color and it is different :wink:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Both names fit her so well...It's to bad there isn't a name that could combine them I picked Foxy though because at frist glance she does look like a fox


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, she could be Foxy Latte :lol: I voted for Latte, I really like that name :wink:


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Foxy is heard quite a bit, but I love the name Latte. It is so sophisticated for such a queen! She is a real beauty, congratulations!!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Latte...absolutely!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*foxy*

i voted for foxy :wink: but i definitely like latte too

kisses nat


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

So cute! Congratulations! I voted for Foxy.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Latte because I like it and because of the two choices it sounds most like her old name which might make the change easier.
She's a beauty.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I voted for Foxy. I love the name and think it will fit her perfectly


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Latte because I like it and because of the two choices it sounds most like her old name which might make the change easier.
> She's a beauty.


Thats what I was thinking, but if you say Foxy fast enough it sounds the same too LOL :lol: 


*OK OK OK Seems THE FOXIES HAVE IT!!!!! YEAH!!!!!! 

Her New AKC name will be: KJs Foxies Viewers Choice*


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*foxie*

yeaaaaaaaaaah :blob4: :blob5: :blob7: :blob8: :thumbup: 


like the name :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!! Foxy is such a beauty!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't know that you were getting another chi! CONGRATS! I think that Foxy is a great name! It fits her well.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Latte is closing the gap.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OK poll closed 

Foxy has won!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

But I liked Latte! :lol: Your next Chi will just have to be Latte ok, Lori?


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OK deal! On of her puppies I will call Latte for you! how bout


KJs Camillas morning Latte?


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I think she is beautiful Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jan 3, 2006)

*latte!*

i was going to vote latte
its soooo cute, but fox goes just as well!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Sweet gal...I voted Latte cos it's so original!

Let us know what u decide :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is gorgeous! When I was little I had a pomeranian named Foxy  

I like both names, but I voted for Latte.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

This post originated about a year ago! :shock: I don't know how some of them keep popping back up.

It says earlier in the post that she decided Foxy!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

lol  I started reading the last posts, and saw the Jan 09 date. That is funny how these old posts pop up!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

yeah pretty old, i miss lori's babies , where did she go?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i think if she was a red id say foxy, but i think she looks more of a latte to me...and its a unique name too...
gorgeous girl!


----------

